# Uses for evaporated milk



## jpinmaryland (Aug 13, 2008)

I picked up some of this on sale and I guess you use it just like regular milk. So what is the pt? Does anyone have any special desserts that would  go especially good with evaporated milk? thanks.


----------



## miniman (Aug 13, 2008)

I have used evaporated milk to make a quick lemon mousse.

Quick Lemon Mousse​ 
Ingredients:
 
2 lemons
1 lemon jelly
150 ml water (do not bring)
14 ½ oz can full fat evaporated milk (Morrison’s has worked very well in the past)
Small amount of sweets, chocolate, angelica or other decorations
 
 
Method:
 

Reserve four slices of lemon for decoration
Grate the rind from one lemon and extract the juice from both. Melt the jelly in the water over a gentle heat.
Remove the pan from the heat; add the lemon rind and juice. Pour into a small howl and leave to cool.
Whisk the evaporated milk until thick and doubled in volume. Carefully fold in the jelly mixture and pour into a large glass dish. Chill for about an hour or until set. Decorate with the lemon slices and pieces of angelica or sweets alike.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2008)

It's good in coffee - it's also good as a base for a very simple oyster stew (butter, salt, pepper, a bit of paprika...oh, and oysters).  I know there's different ways but this way is simple and still good.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2008)

Chocolate Fudge...


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 13, 2008)

I use it often when a recipe calls for cream


----------



## Jikoni (Sep 11, 2008)

I bought two tins of evaporated milk and lucky to find this thread, however, what makes this milk different from the usual milk and why do some recipes call for it and others just call for milk? anything special about it? Is it the same as condensed milk? Sorry, my ignorance is profound on this one!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use it for pumpkin pie , pumpkin muffins . Also have used it when I ran out of regular milk for coffee and for other recipes.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 11, 2008)

Jikoni said:


> I bought two tins of evaporated milk and lucky to find this thread, however, what makes this milk different from the usual milk and why do some recipes call for it and others just call for milk? anything special about it? Is it the same as condensed milk? Sorry, my ignorance is profound on this one!


 
The Cooking Inn : Canned Milk, Sweetened Condensed Milk, Evaporated Milk


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 11, 2008)

While I've used it when it's specifically called for in a recipe, my primary reason for always keeping a can or two in the cupboard is in case I've unexpectedly run out (or soured) cream for my morning coffee.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 11, 2008)

Cocktail.
 
Half a cup of evaporated milk
Half a cup of chocolate liquor
A shot of vodka
Ice
I like to stir not shake, serve.

p.s. for those who do not like hard alcohol skip the vodka, and add some soda, which eve flavor you like.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2008)

i've never made it before, but dulce de leche, or a sweet milk "caramel" can be made from canned evaporated milk by boiling it for 2 hours.

the trick is to keep the entire can submerged for the duration or risk having sweet, gooey goodness all over everything.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 11, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I picked up some of this on sale and I guess you use it just like regular milk. So what is the pt? Does anyone have any special desserts that would go especially good with evaporated milk? thanks.


 
Picked up a can or two for a recipe years ago, but can't remember what I used it for. Here's an idea of some uses for em:

Evaporated milk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have seen it in baking recipes.

CARNATION Evaporated Milk - NESTLÃ‰ VeryBestBaking.com


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 11, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i've never made it before, but dulce de leche, or a sweet milk "caramel" can be made from canned evaporated milk by boiling it for 2 hours.
> 
> the trick is to keep the entire can submerged for the duration or risk having sweet, gooey goodness all over everything.


 
Buckytom' you are mistaken. The dulche de leche is made out of _Condensed_ milk. The rest is correct. And I’ve done it many times the end result is absolutely amazing.

P.S. The simple diference between regular milk and this is the concentration. It realy should be called concentrated milk. It would escribe it much better imho.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 11, 2008)

Evaporated milk is just that it can be used instead in cream soups etc but I like real cream instead ,condensed milks is a sweet somewhat syrupy milk meant for desserts.


----------



## Mama (Sep 11, 2008)

Peanut butter fudge!


----------



## judydawn (Sep 12, 2008)

Try this quick Thai green curry recipe.  In a non-stick containe, pour a tin of evaporated milk, 1 teaspoon coconut essence.  Add 1 dessertspoon green curry paste and simmer gently for a couple of minutes.  Add the diced meat from 1/2 barbecued chicken,  May be thickened with a small amount of cornflour (you call it cornstarch over there I think)  Serve over boiled rice.  Serves 2     Judydawn Australia


----------



## Dina (Sep 12, 2008)

Try rice pudding Recipe: Rice Pudding - Very Best Baking - NESTLE VeryBestBaking.com  It's a delicious dessert.


----------

